# 52 weeks of Versace & Xena starts here



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

And this lovely lady is Xena
She should be coming home to me in about a week.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Aww what cuties!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How exciting! They are precious!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

*Versace @ 3 weeks*


Courtesy of his breeder. I can't wait for this boy to come home
White poodle in background is his mama


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Adorable pups and I love that Versace's mom is in the background.


----------



## Hyperieon (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my, they're both so cute and tiny!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh soooo adorable! What color is Versace? His Mom is very pretty too!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

She says that Versace is a Chocolate Parti. But don't you think he almost looks like a Merle?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope he is brown........cuz if he's Merle he's had some funny business going on somewhere in his lines! Merle is not a possible color in poodles unless it was bred in somewhere in the past by another breed......... I'm thinking silver beige? Someone here will know I bet!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Brown sable parti, maybe? Looks more like shading than merling, but hard to tell. Is there a side view of larger patches of color?


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> Is there a side view of larger patches of color?


I'll post more pics as I get them. He is only 3 weeks old & all I have are the photos his breeder sends me.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

<a href="http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/ShariLee65/media/Versace/Versace%204%20weeks%20B_zpsvvhrgb3g.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r629/ShariLee65/Versace/Versace%204%20weeks%20B_zpsvvhrgb3g.jpg" border="0" alt="Versace & his littermate sister 4 weeks photo Versace 4 weeks B_zpsvvhrgb3g.jpg"/></a>
Versace at 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Versace looks looks sable and white to me, but that my lay eye


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

link isn't there


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

*Versace 4 1/2weeks*


Here is Versace & his littermate sister & 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They are sooooo pretty!!! And I 'think' he's a silver beige parti! Beautiful!
I'm going by the colors on his head........can you get full body pics too?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He has very nice markings!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

So adorable! Congratulations !!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They are both adorable. And I love the multi colored Poodles. Sooooooo pretty.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

*Xena @ 10 weeks*

Here is my lovely Xena, finally by pictures I can take instead of her breeder. She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow.

In the first picture, she is sitting under my computer desk, as she tries to stay as close to me as possible. And in the 2nd picture, she is choosing from her buffet line of boiled chicken, frozen Bil Jack, and ground beef.

I'm so glad she is finally home with me. :aetsch:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She's a cutie for sure! Is that what the breeder was feeding? If so, great and looks yummy to any Poodle! If not, you need to slowly transition to new foods or risk digestive issues. Can't wait to watch her grow


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Is that what the breeder was feeding?


Yes, ever since she had her sugar drop, this is what the breeder was giving her. I'm trying to get her to eat some of her dry food, but she doesn't eat it much. I have to get her off this cooked food because it was never my intention to have to cook for her.

She was also getting nutria-cal daily, which I believe will curb her appetite. she didn't get any yesterday or today, so hopefully her appetite will come back.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is just adorable!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

*Versace 6 weeks old Thursday*

I love the photos of Versace where he has his head tilted!

Still @ the breeders, but coming home soon!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

So...It's been 2 weeks that I have had both of my beauties. & What a 2 weeks it has been!:act-up: Xena is 12 weeks & Versace is 8 weeks. 
Versace is doing better from his Coccidia episode, still on antibiotics, but back to his normal self. Xena didn't get sick, probably cause her breeder gave her Ponazuril preventative (very expensive stuff). Xena is eating regular puppy food now, no more cooked chicken, livers & ground beef, and looks to be gaining some weight as well. Both puppies go back to the vet in 15 days for a check-up & shots.

My photo taking skills leaves something to be desired, but getting these guys to stand still.....Well you know how that goes!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that Versace is feeling better, adorable pics! You must be one very busy poodle Mama ?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Arya's Toys said:


> Here is my lovely Xena, finally by pictures I can take instead of her breeder. She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow.
> 
> In the first picture, she is sitting under my computer desk, as she tries to stay as close to me as possible. And in the 2nd picture, she is choosing from her buffet line of boiled chicken, frozen Bil Jack, and ground beef.
> 
> I'm so glad she is finally home with me. :aetsch:


That face!! What an adorable baby!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Arya's Toys said:


> Here is Versace & his littermate sister & 4 1/2 weeks[/QUOTE
> 
> They're both so cute, but I especially love that brown and white baby!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Arya's Toys said:


> So...It's been 2 weeks that I have had both of my beauties. & What a 2 weeks it has been!:act-up: Xena is 12 weeks & Versace is 8 weeks.
> Versace is doing better from his Coccidia episode, still on antibiotics, but back to his normal self. Xena didn't get sick, probably cause her breeder gave her Ponazuril preventative (very expensive stuff). Xena is eating regular puppy food now, no more cooked chicken, livers & ground beef, and looks to be gaining some weight as well. Both puppies go back to the vet in 15 days for a check-up & shots.
> 
> My photo taking skills leaves something to be desired, but getting these guys to stand still.....Well you know how that goes!


Adorable! And I'm so glad Versace is better. May I ask, how did you come up with that name? It's different, but it definitely fits him, lol.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Adorable! And I'm so glad Versace is better. May I ask, how did you come up with that name? It's different, but it definitely fits him, lol.


I've always liked different, unusual names. I'm not really into fashion designers but the name *Versace* was just what I was looking for; my "_dog with design_". And it does fit him, Thank You.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

*Xena 13 weeks / Versace 9 weeks*

Xena is gaining weight nicely & Versace is a bully! I know they love each other though!! Boy these little ones sure do keep me on my toes. 4/14 they both a vet appt. for a check up & shots. 4 weeks later, Xena will have her rabies shot & will be all done. I think Versace might have a problem with his eyesight; whenever I go to give him a treat he wont take it from my hand, he smells around, like he knows it's there but I actually have to drop the treat on the floor for him to finally find a way to get it. Also, when you move your hand towards his face (near his left eye) he turns his entire head to see your hand, he doesn't just turn his eyes. Ill be asking the vet about it when he goes in next week.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

your babies are super cute, as far as the vision goes for Versace don't worry just yet

How to Check Your Puppy's Vision

in case you are curious


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

They are two little cuties. Probably competing smells on your hand. New puppy and human moms worry about everything. Hope all goes well at the vets!


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

They are sooooo, so cute!


----------

